
BART Defends Decision To Cut Off Cell Service - marklabedz
http://sfappeal.com/news/2011/08/bart-cell-fcc.php
======
marklabedz
>>"We saw people who were clearly ready to take action, with backpacks and
tools. It was a recipe for disaster."

I'm not sure what he means by tools, but backpacks seems like a pretty common
site on any mass transit line I've seen.

------
dalke
I'm so glad we'll be returning to the pre-cell phone days. You know, when
people never rioted or protested because there was no way to organize.

